# Puerto Rico scorpion species



## HomoPortoricens (May 11, 2008)

I have a two species of scorpion at the moment, of uncommon species that are originary from puerto rico. I've been studying them for a couple of months now. These are Heteronebo Portoricensis, which as far as i know, no one has on this forums. the species is kind of hard to get due to its geographical distribution but is quite common once you found its habitat. If i decide to breed, then what kind of laws give you a permit to export from Puerto Rico to USA?


----------



## 357wheelgunner (May 12, 2008)

I'm not sure, but it looks cool.

Isn't PR a part of the U.S.?


----------



## mrbonzai211 (May 12, 2008)

It's a US territory so I believe normal US laws apply (or lack there of in most cases).


----------



## HomoPortoricens (May 12, 2008)

the problem with puerto rico is that sometimes we classify as US territory and sometimes we don't(this is due to the diferent political parties we have here on the island.)


----------



## rasputin (May 12, 2008)

HomoPortoricens said:


> the problem with puerto rico is that sometimes we classify as US territory and sometimes we don't(this is due to the diferent political parties we have here on the island.)


shipping stateside is not a big concern

"Dependency Status: unincorporated, organized territory of the US with commonwealth status; policy relations between Puerto Rico and the US conducted under the jurisdiction of the Office of the President"
--CIA World Fact Book​


----------



## Mr. Quick (May 14, 2008)

Wow. Cool Scorp. Yes Puerto Rico is a U.S. territory so there shouldn't be any special permits needed. You could try googling for Puerto Rico's laws on venomous animals and regarding transportation of such. You might find some info.


----------

